# What would you consider a good grade?



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

This can be any grade, percentage or letter.

I would consider an 85 or B+ the minimum standard for me.


----------



## asportking (Nov 6, 2011)

Call me an overachiever, but anything less than a 100 is


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 6, 2011)

A- and less is  to


----------



## aaronb (Nov 6, 2011)

Well in high school, any "A", whether it be a 93 or a 100, counts as a 4.0 towards your GPA. So for me, between 93-100 is acceptable.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

A's, man. With the occasional B+.

I was very, very, VERY disappointed when I got an 85% on my Spanish test and somehow even more disappointed when I got a 93% on my math quiz. Mainly because I'm supposed to be a math genius.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 6, 2011)

Depends, I think its a lot harder to get a B in AP Calc then Gym.


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

I am godly at gym.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gym is my hardest class. Never got below a B+ in anything else. 

I am the nerd stereotype, it's me.


----------



## asportking (Nov 6, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Depends, I think its a lot harder to get a B in AP Calc then Gym.


Pssh, AP Calc is easy in our school. We take like three days going over all the homework, so it's impossible to get anything wrong, and the teacher grades all the tests on a curve. And then we have a party every friday.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 6, 2011)

Cuz u Know with the Asian parents I have to get 97+ that is why we called Asian not Bsian or Csian


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 6, 2011)

asportking said:


> Pssh, AP Calc is easy in our school. We take like three days going over all the homework, so it's impossible to get anything wrong, and the teacher grades all the tests on a curve. And then we have a party every friday.


 
That's not normal...

In my school most people don't take calculus because our AP Calc class is hell. Seems to be mostly a function of the teacher who does it... I took it last year, but there's a new guy now and apparently it's slightly easier.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm happy with anything above a B. 

/dumb


----------



## jrb (Nov 6, 2011)

Anything over A-.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 6, 2011)

I would think that anything over a 90 (which is an A in my school) should count as a good grade. However, I would say that a 90+ in Honors or AP courses is the same as a 94+ in standard courses.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

Depends on what class. In math or science (normal or AP), I am annoyed with anything less than 100. In AP music theory, I'm fine with 95+. English and social studies classes idgaf about so anything 90+ is fine.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 6, 2011)

Depend on the class. In math and French, anythin less than a 92 is bad. In Music Tech, must be 100's. AP World and chemistry, I could settle for a 85 or above. And World Lit, above a 90 is good.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 6, 2011)

100%


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2011)

98+ or nothing


----------



## Meep (Nov 6, 2011)

Anything > Pass


----------



## bwronski (Nov 6, 2011)

Meep said:


> Anything > Pass


 
ditto


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 6, 2011)

Depends on the class; but in general 89.5% (A-) or higher.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 6, 2011)

Minimum A-.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 6, 2011)

I must be stupid. A's or B's for me are good. However, I prefer anything > 87%


----------



## michaelfivez (Nov 6, 2011)

Now in college I'm going for 50% wich is hard in itself because 88% of the people doing this course fail 
And how easy are everyone schools, the class average in my highschool was always around 65% for some courses even below 50%, and that was in a 'top' school.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 6, 2011)

95% minimum


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> And how easy are everyone schools, the class average in my highschool was always around 65% for some courses even below 50%, and that was in a 'top' school.


 
I was the only person in my high school to get all A's last year, and not that many got regular honor roll (all A's and B's) either.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2011)

11th grade was pretty good.

(For serious: A is definitely a good grade, but if the teaching/grading is really bad, or the material is really difficult, I'd consider a lower grade to be quite good too. If you try hard and make all the due dates, you should be satisfied with whatever you get.)


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 6, 2011)

qqwref said:


> (For serious: A is definitely a good grade, but if the teaching/grading is really bad, or the material is really difficult, I'd consider a lower grade to be quite good too. If you try hard and make all the due dates, you should be satisfied with whatever you get.)


 
This. In high school I would've said I was only happy with an A, but in college my spectrum has widened to pretty much grade that I feel that I put in all the effort I could have.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm Asian


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I'm gonna end my school with an average of C+ or B- and it's ok. Because people won't care on university.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2011)

It highly depends on the year and subject. Some years I was really picky about certain courses, and other times I was all "meh" about it.
Right now I don't worry too much about my marks as long as they're good enough to renew the scholarships I have this term.


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2011)

l2University.

I like Firsts.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 6, 2011)

When you get 113% in a technology assignment


----------



## stricgoogle (Nov 6, 2011)

B or lower is bad to me.
I have to be the best in the class in Maths, most of sports and Physics, though .


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well depends on the curriculum and subject (e.g I know Americans are gonna hate and flame me but to be fair their curriculum is easier than the Maltese curriculum, its proven Maltese students tend to get better grades than American students in Universities so getting an A is difficult, yet possible if you study enough. Kepp in mind I am not saying that we are a smarter people but getting an A+ is more difficult, I am in no way saying that when you get As it would be easy for us because its probably not we just have too much of a high standard. But nevermind that). Personally anything less than an 85% in English,Maths, Biology,Physics,Maltese,and the 'important' subjects is dissapointment but considering I am not good in Italian (still improving) and French a 70% is good enough for me.


----------



## michaelfivez (Nov 6, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I was the only person in my high school to get all A's last year, and not that many got regular honor roll (all A's and B's) either.


 
Yeah but still, you get celebrated here (we called it 'een onderscheiding') if you have more then 65% and almost 90% of the people have a grade less then 50%.

But here everyone is posting things like 85% is bad so it seems that grades are 'inflated' in USA as passing (more then 50%) means nothing there.


----------



## Weston (Nov 6, 2011)

Escher said:


> l2University.
> 
> I like Firsts.


But everyone is American


----------



## Hershey (Nov 6, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> I know Americans are gonna hate and flame me but to be fair their curriculum is easier than the Maltese curriculum, its proven Maltese students tend to get better grades than American students in Universities


 
This probably is true.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 6, 2011)

im an epic nerd. 90s (A's) are what i consider good.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol, you Americans and your grade scaling.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 6, 2011)

cityzach said:


> im an epic nerd. 90s (A's) are what i consider good.


 
90s are probably not good for nerds (not that only nerds get A's, I am sure you can be socially awesome and get good grades).


----------



## aaronb (Nov 6, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Lol, you Americans and your grade scaling.


 
Out of curiosity, wha is the grading scale like in Australia?


----------



## xabu1 (Nov 7, 2011)

cityzach said:


> im an epic nerd. 90s (A's) are what i consider good.


 
I don't know, I know many people who would be very mad at themselves if they got a 90...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 7, 2011)

passing is good for me


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

Aiming for above 95.05 ATAR (need it for my uni course). Basically that means I need to be in the top 4.95% of my state.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 7, 2011)

An A is great for me. B is frustrating, depending on the subject....


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread makes me feel stupid.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2011)

A is Average
B is Bad
C is Crap
D is Death
F is ****ed


(Not my idea)


----------



## Julian (Nov 7, 2011)

kevjumba^


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 8, 2011)

As long as I'm not failing.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd say it depends. At my uni, we have different marking schemes. I'm in a teaching program. So if I'm in an education department class, I need 95,5% to get an A+. In a didactics department class, I need 93% to get an A+. If I get an A- in an edu course, it's good for me, but in a did course I expect at least an A. Even if I only need a 3.2 GPA to enter the masters degree, I try to keep it as high as possible.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 8, 2011)

It depends on the subject, but usually anything under a 90 is disappointing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 8, 2011)

I just checked, and I have two grades that are A's, the rest are A+'s. Two of the A+'s are 100% for the whole year so far, which is just over the first marking period. The A's are 96% and 97.5%...

So 100% is good I guess, but it's really easy in 6th grade, so for others, I think A+'s are really good.


----------



## yoyokidify (Nov 8, 2011)

Call me a fool but...
I want to get the top marks in my class(I kinda have to because I have the scholarship)
I can't get anything under 98
I was so disappointed when I got 98 in my maths test,though.
My parents say it's a perfect grade, but I'm so pissed of with myself,even though it was the top mark in class(A kid in my class got 13/100...)


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I just started university and I care more about learning than my grades. So as long as I have the 80% average required to take certain courses, I'm fine.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, do you mean good as in satisfied, or as in a grade I'd be excited to get?


----------



## radmin (Nov 8, 2011)

60% is passing. Most times it's actually difficult to fail when minimal effort is applied.
Especially at a small private college. Fail= drop out=no more money. In High school kids with super low grades have behavior problems, Its much easier to curve it and get them through. Its messed up.

It's all about what drives you. Its a good feeling to get the best grade in the class, many people never experience that.
When I was in high school I was put in the honors classes at first. I wasn't the smartest and had little motivation and did poorly. Later when I switch to regular classes I was the smartest kid all of a sudden. I excelled there. It's fun to be the best.


----------



## blah (Nov 8, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> Yeah but still, you get celebrated here (we called it 'een onderscheiding') if you have more then 65% and almost 90% of the people have a grade less then 50%.
> 
> But here everyone is posting things like 85% is bad so it seems that grades are 'inflated' in USA as passing (more then 50%) means nothing there.





aronpm said:


> Lol, you Americans and your grade scaling.


 
This. Wake up, America, you're dumb.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2011)

I noticed recently that in a private school that operates near my house, out of a single grade class of 50, 35 were in an Honor Roll category. They actually had it divided into three categories: President's List, High Honor Roll, and Honor Roll. There were 11 people in the category of "Honor Roll". So what that means is, unless you were the top person on that list, if you were on the "Honor Roll", you were in fact below average in your class. Am I just old for thinking that's ridiculous?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a massive ego thread.


----------



## macky (Nov 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I noticed recently that in a private school that operates near my house, out of a single grade class of 50, 35 were in an Honor Roll category. They actually had it divided into three categories: President's List, High Honor Roll, and Honor Roll. There were 11 people in the category of "Honor Roll". So what that means is, unless you were the top person on that list, if you were on the "Honor Roll", you were in fact below average in your class. Am I just old for thinking that's ridiculous?


 
I don't know about the particular private school, but at mine, among my graduating class of 85 students, 5 were admitted to Harvard, at least 3 more to Princeton, several to Stanford (can't remember, but the most we've done is around 15 in a single year), etc. 60% in some Honor Roll sounds more reasonable when 35% (don't know exact stats) get admitted to an Ivy.


----------



## leonopulos1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think its different for every subject. In french is a B incredible good for me, but in maths is a B bad...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2011)

macky said:


> I don't know about the particular private school, but at mine, among my graduating class of 85 students, 5 were admitted to Harvard, at least 3 more to Princeton, several to Stanford (can't remember, but the most we've done is around 15 in a single year), etc. 60% in some Honor Roll sounds more reasonable when 35% (don't know exact stats) get admitted to an Ivy.


 
I guess that's true - point well taken. Although I don't think this particular school is nearly as elite as yours was.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 8, 2011)

not failing


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 8, 2011)

B+ or above


----------



## Genesis (Nov 13, 2011)

Academically, I consider at least 90% to be good. Physically, even a 30% would be good


----------



## mdolszak (Nov 14, 2011)

Over 90% for me, though I prefer to get a 94% or above (A).
Although in some harder classes (like English; my teacher grades wicked hard), a B+ for a quarter grade is acceptable. I like finishing the year with at least an A- average, though.


----------

